# Help with Algae



## RoystonB (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi All,

Have had a property in Portugal for about four years now, but have suddenly been invaded by Algae on walls, black and green. May have been the amount of rain over the last few months and lack of Sun, or a build up over the last few years. 

I have a number of flat topped walls, over 2m high, and they were totally engulfed as were the walls facing North. 

We have cleaned most of Algae off with an anti Algae and a light mixture of Bleach. Hope that’s not damaged the paint. 

Have I done right, or is there a better way to get rid of it, and is there a way to prevent this growth, over the winter period? 

Any advice most appreciated.


----------

